# :'0(cd Stuck In My Imac!!!



## Androo (Jul 13, 2002)

OK, i burnt a cd using toast. My computer froze. Then i pressed the restart button at the side of my 500 mhz Blue Dalmation iMac. Then it couldn't read the system folder, and the cd is stuck now. I try pressing eject, i try holding down option to load one of my system folders. It can't read my OS X or OS 9 systems. It is totally fudged up! 
What should I do? 
Thanx, 
Andrew.


----------



## Dudeguy (Jul 14, 2002)

IT"S FIXED!
OK, i have another problem. Go into the mac os x system and software section and click on a thread called no preference panels in system prefs!


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 22, 2002)

I am not sure what you are trying to explain. You probably have to set your system preferences.  Just click on the light switch that is in your dock. Now check each panel and make your choices.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 2, 2002)

I know you answered your own question, but I wanted to add my 2 cents. 

I was at the San Diego Apple Store and a great service tech helped me with some RAM and my logic board that went bad on my new iMac (one of the 2% that ship that are defective, covered by warranty). He pulled the white cover to the cd tray down with a fingernail and reached in with a paper clip for that eject hole--just like the old days! I wouldn't recommend doing it, just reporting what he did. If he screwed it up, I'd still be covered by warranty. 

Just thought you might want to know.


----------



## Androo (Aug 3, 2002)

koool!!!! i never knew you could do that!


----------

